# Allez sport compact weight?



## Theboss13913 (Feb 18, 2014)

What's the allez sport compact weight?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

depends on the size of the frame.

If your LBS has a scale, have them weigh it.


----------



## Theboss13913 (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't know if they have one but any ways its a 56 frame


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Theboss13913 said:


> I don't know if they have one but any ways its a 56 frame


manufacturers typically don't publish those numbers.

Have you tried calling the LBS?


----------



## Theboss13913 (Feb 18, 2014)

I will now.......


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

What did you find out?


----------



## Theboss13913 (Feb 18, 2014)

Its 22 pounds


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------

